# Turtle food



## bluedragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Just asking is it ok to feed my pet turtle cut up pieces of tilapia fillets caught them in my dam don’t realy want to eat them thought maybe turtle would love em?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 13, 2020)

What species of turtle do you have?


----------



## bluedragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Murrry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 13, 2020)

Feed sparingly... a Murray's diet is predominantly aquatic vegetation.


----------

